# Fishing in Georgetown, DC



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Does anyone know if you can fish along the original strecth of the C&O canel in georgetown behind "The Shops ofGeorgetown" I don't want to keep any fish but i spotted some carp in there that had to be pushing 10 to 14lbs. Its the section between Wisconsin and 33rd and there's a dirt path for walking and riding bikes right next to it. I wanna go in there and hook a 10lb+ carp on my fly rod. Thanks in advance.


----------



## elhazzja (Dec 14, 2004)

i have seen people fishing their.... This was last summer.....


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Years ago, I saw a dude fished there and caught some big cats. You can clearly see some big fishes in there. I wonder about fishing licenses though, but then I doubt DNR will hang out in tourist area looking for poachers.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*License*

DC requires you to have a license to fish any waters there.... You can get a license @ any tackle shop I believe or there is a hardware store on 8th or 6th and Hst N.E. easily accessible. Take North Capitol to Hst and make a right. Follow until you get to Murry's about 2more blocks on your left you'll see the hardware store.. usually has fishing gear in the window along w/ rakes, shovels, hoes - not the buying type...LOL.. j/k.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*You just need*

A D.C. licenses that's all 
BTW there alot of monster carps in the canal from g-town to fletchers boat house...Let us now how you make out


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Like Andre said, ton of carp there. Instead of driving all over creation, just go up Canal Road to Fletchers Boat house and get your license there.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

*Offbeat Angler*

You should read the Offbeat Angler by Sebastian O Kelly (Tissy Furnes) and se how to use a mulberry fly for giant golden buffalo. They will take flies well. Early season the mulberry fly is the best and later a muddler minnow or a giant ant will work very well. Try it and you will like it. But beware they are like bonefish and get very selective and skiddish. But once hooked they will fight you very hard.. Good Luck.

Capt Mike


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Way too late in the season for Mulberries but the good Capt. makes an excellent point. When I was a kid, I used to ride my bike up the towpath on the C&O Canal looking for overhanging Mulberry trees. Once found, I'd wait till the berries ripened and use light line along with a really small double or treble hook with one hook snipped off. Then I'd add a couple of mulberries on it covering the small hooks and drop it into the water *without any weight at all*. That is key!! Almost as soon as the mulberries hit the water, a big old carp would _*sluuuurp*_ it in and then we were off to the races....


----------

